# Anyone near the Seattle area?



## Cheta

Hi there,

Just wanted to see if there were any fellow photographers that are willing to meet up? I'm new and would love to do some hands on with experienced photographers.


----------



## Jaemie

Hi. I'm in Puyallup, but not especially experienced. Actually, I think several other members live in this part of Washington. It would be nice to have a meet up.


----------



## Cheta

Jaemie said:


> Hi. I'm in Puyallup, but not especially experienced. Actually, I think several other members live in this part of Washington. It would be nice to have a meet up.


 Yeah I think I should have worded it differently. Any and all in the Washington area are welcome to attend if you folks are willing. I am up in Federal Way and it would be nice to meet all those on this forum that live around here.


----------



## Jaemie

Yay - that's two of us. Let's see who else is interested.


----------



## danbob6

Cheta said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Just wanted to see if there were any fellow photographers that are willing to meet up? I'm new and would love to do some hands on with experienced photographers.



Hi there-

I'm up in Seattle and would love to meet up with photographers at any level.  I'm somewhat of a novice myself, but I always enjoy 'talking shop' with folks who are interested in learning and sharing.

Dan


----------



## Jaemie

Hi Dan.   I certainly fit the "novice" description, also. 

Well, we're 3 now. I know there are at least 2 other Seattle/Tacoma area TPF members. Maybe they'll show some interest.


----------



## Cheta

Hi there-

I'm up in Seattle and would love to meet up with photographers at any level.  I'm somewhat of a novice myself, but I always enjoy 'talking shop' with folks who are interested in learning and sharing.

Dan[/QUOTE]

Hi Dan,

That is super awesome, as Jaemie said that is 3, I was hoping to maybe get together some time soon. The weather is looking better as the days go by.


----------



## Jaemie

I think a late afternoon would work well, especially with all this heat (dying in 91° Puyallup right now!  x__x ). I've never done a photo meet before. Does anyone have ideas of where to meet? What do you like to shoot - urban, nature, landscapes? I'm not picky.


----------



## danbob6

My work schedule is pretty erratic these days, so I hope we can schedule this for sometime on the weekend.  

In terms of subject matter, I'm interested in nature and portraits.

Dan


----------



## Jaemie

The weekends and nature work for me.


----------



## Tony S

I'm in the area too, south of Seattle out by Mt Rainier, but I work in FW.  Kind of a busy time of year right now to try and fit in a meet up, but if one is planned it might be doable.  I prefer weekdays, traffic on weekends sucks too much to get anywhere.


----------



## VTanner62

I work in Seattle daily, live in Maple Valley. I'd be interested.


----------



## Cheta

Nice to meet you as well. I'm interested in landscaping and the weekends is a definate go for me. Nature is not a problem if everyone agrees just prefer landscape. As far as the 91 degree weather, loving it, I came from Georgia where the weather is always hot. I think that the location for this meet up should be put to a vote. Everyone puts forth their location and then we vote it in. If there are any other suggestions as to how we decide the location then by all means let's hear it. I would like to do nature at Mount Rainier.


----------



## Jaemie

Cheta said:


> I would like to do nature at Mount Rainier.



That works for me - generally. Whereabouts at Mount Rainier do you have in mind? It's big and I'd rather stick to places where there are other people.


----------



## Cheta

Jaemie said:


> Cheta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to do nature at Mount Rainier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That works for me - generally. Whereabouts at Mount Rainier do you have in mind? It's big and I'd rather stick to places where there are other people.
Click to expand...



Not to sure were in Rainier due to the fact that I have only been once. I was kind of hoping that someone would know all of the hotspots for Rainier. I do remember going up to a lodge that tourists go to. Any ideas anybody? Also, nice to meet everyone else that has added onto this thread.


----------



## j28Photography

I'm in Portland. Short drive away.


----------



## KOJA

Ok looks like this thread is slow. Am new to the Fourm but am over on the west side of the sound.


----------



## Cheta

Hey, I've been out of commission for a while and I'm back. I've been thinking we can do a meet this 4th of the fireworks out on Fort Lewis if everyone agrees. I've been trying to get a good shot of fireworks and I can't get it. Either I'm too early or late or it's fuzzy. The best shot is the darkness afterwards, lol. Well, anyone up for it let me know and we can exchange information on the location.


----------

